# It's all about positivity!



## vckeating (Nov 2, 2002)

Although I know it can be hard at points. Trust me, I know.







I've had this condition for 5 years now, since I was in second year of university. It started out as just stress-related, but eventually moved into food-related. I (like probably everyone else) went through a period of about two-three months where I wondered whether I was ever going to be better, whether I could lead a normal life, whether the best days of my life were already behind me.







However, it gradually got better. Diet was a huge factor. This seems to vary from person to person, but what really did it for me was eliminating all red meats and any high fat foods. This removed the worst of the symptoms, but the best addition to the diet is actually really easy: rice. I try to have at least one serving a day, and I find that it really makes a difference.That all being said, I still have my bad days, the days that you just want to end, but I always have hope for the future, and am reminded that there are so many other people that are in much worse shape than I am, and to count the blessings that I have. I'm now getting into other treatments, taking a Yoga class, trying to stay relaxed. And I can say that the best days of my life aren't behind me -- I'm only at the beginning! Sure there are setbacks from time to time, but overall I'm making it through and trying to live life to the best of my ability.







I know there must be others out there in my situation, and I'd like to hear from you. Feel free to email me at vckeating###hotmail.com


----------

